# mussy and I lunging for first time



## Pyrrhic (Dec 11, 2011)

Firstly, well done on your first time lunging with him! It's always a bit nerve wracking doing something new with a horse and you were calm and patient with him. 

In the video, on the right rein your right side and shoulder is turned into him which means your body language is blocking him. Open your shoulder and turn your left side into him so your shoulder has a line to his back end. Your left side should be encouraging him round, your right side leading him forward. Obviously on the opposite rein this changes.

There's a good article on lunging here:
Lorien Stable - The How and Why of Basic Lunging

Good luck


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thankyou for that. I love help and advice, I just know how itsy people on here get sometimes. But I love friendly helpful advice  will take a look at that tomorrow morning


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with the advice given above me. You do have your shoulder closed (but I can tell that is because you are somewhat nervous....I would be too with a new horse). 


Looks like what my mare tries to pull on the lunge if I haven't been out in a few days (except she is sort of worse). She'll take off bolting and crow hopping etc. What I do then is get in front of her, stop her, and then send her out quickly again. If she does it again, we keep stopping/going until it ends. When she turns in towards you, I see a couple times where you take a step back. Do not back up or take any steps backwards! You must be lead mare (as I'm sure you know) and backing up is NOT what lead mares do. If she turns towards you point the hand with the line in it the direction you want to go. If she doesn't go out, click to her and flick your whip. If she still doesn't go out well then fine, she had her chance to do it nicely and I would give her a slight tap with the whip. If she throws a fit when you do that, stop her, and send her back out. In my eyes, it is not acceptable to misbehave on the lunge line. The lunge line is an extension of your arm/body so if they think they can get away with it on the lunge why not try stupid stuff while riding? My trainer/coach tells me to pretend there is an invisible forcefield around me when she gets strong and fresh like that. I don't know how your mare is but my mare is easy to scare and boss around so it works with her. When I go to the right with her, she usually won't go out and she will start backing to avoid going out. So I make the back unpleasant by COMING AT HER WITH A PURPOSE....that purpose being "I'm boss, you're not listening, BACK UP....NOW." You should see how quickly she backs LOL. 

Just a few suggestions, that's all  I think you handled things very well for the first time.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thankyou so much for your input, that is quite interesting to read. Will defiently try that tomorrow.  My boy does test the boundaries as he is only 6 so I always have to be ready. But he does try very hard and I'm trying hard to do it all right.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tayz said:


> Thankyou so much for your input, that is quite interesting to read. Will defiently try that tomorrow.  My boy does test the boundaries as he is only 6 so I always have to be ready. But he does try very hard and I'm trying hard to do it all right.


I apologize for my mistaking him as a MARE. LOL. My comment still stands though. My mare tests boundaries....she is only 5. Let me know how it works out!!!!


Also, I just watched again. He actually looks like he was trying to listen to you but he was getting mixed messages. When he came in to you, you were actually in front of him with your shoulder and body, which is what he is supposed to do. If he does it randomly while everything is going good well that's the time to get after him about it lol. Also, after you sent him back out you did a good job of keeping him going but at some point you took a step back. He caught that because his attitude changed and he got you to take 2 or three more steps back (he probably thought, YAY I'm winning). Also, when you cracked the whip harder at the end and he bucked out, your shoulder was turned in again so you said "GO!" with the whip and "STOP!" with your body. It's okay though, I was like this at first with my mare. She hated me for it lol. We are finally starting to understand each other more. It just takes time (I've had her only since October).


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Im trying to understand it though im giving up lunging for quite a long time now since what happened today.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Well done for your first attempt at lunging - it is definitely not as easy as some make it out to be as I'm sure you've discovered!

A little safety concern in addition to the above training tips - please please please PLEASE don't let the lunge rein touch the ground or loop in front of the horse to nearly touch the ground. It is very nasty when a horse steps through the lunge rein and gets hooked up in it. If you ever take your EA riders test or want to be an intro coach, one of the first things in lunging that they look at, is your control of the rein itself. I have friends who have failed, because the rein touched the ground just for a second.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

It also helps to find a spot on the ground to stand, and root yourself to it like you're some sort of tree. If he tries to pull you out of the circle, exert pressure until _he_ complies and comes in closer, and not the other way around. Having to walk in circles can make you dizzy, and does not help him very much.

Great job for your first time though! Just listen to everyone else's tips and you two will be doing great in no time.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Tayz said:


> Im trying to understand it though im giving up lunging for quite a long time now since what happened today.


What happened today?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I want to know as well, lunging is such a useful skill to have it would be a shame to give up.

If you had a real problem today maybe there is someone who could work with you there?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/most-horrifying-day-my-life-106457/


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Tayz,

I have read your thread about the lunging accident, so I know that this additional pointer is too late for you to implement right now . And I will check back to that thread in a second to see if you've posted updates.

One thing I noticed in the video is that you are often backing up. The only time you ever back up (short of needing to save your life if the hrose is going to run over you) is when you want to draw the horse toward you. So, you want to be circling in a very small circle. Some folks say stand, or just pivot . I prefer to walk with my horse, but I have one foot that is almost just pivoting, while the other (close further from the center), is walking a smaller circle.

Hold the lungline exactly as you would a rein, this will give you much more control. Wear gloves.
Keep the whip angled downward most of the time and only lift it to reinforce your "walk on" cue if the horse is ignoring it. You want to work on making your application of the cues to be gradual. Start small and then add more if necessary, and reserve a crack of the whip for if he is not paying attention.

Hope he's doing ok. Now off to check your other thread.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I would also recommend getting a round pen or using one if you have one to use.
Although many people can/do free lunge their horses I feel unless you are 100% trained on how to correctly free lung, your confident, and your horse is both of those things as well, it can turn into more of a work out for you then what was meant to be for your horse due to the fact you end up fighting with your horse the whole time because neither understand what the other is doing/thinking.

I agree with comments made by some. 

Also, try to think like the horse, where as you may think he was throwing a tantrum I gather he was confused as to why you were "chasing" (in his mind because horses think everything is chasing them to eat them) him with a whip combined with what someone said above about opening up played more of a part in why he probably reacted the way he did.

I do not want you to feel like I am attacking you because I think you did well for your first time with him and do not think you meant to cause harm. 
Good luck I hope things turn out well for you both.

P.S. don't get upset or worry too much over it, we all have those kind of days and at one point or another we all have dealt with these kind of issues. Nothing to beat yourself up about or to stress and cry over. Everything will be fine in the end with more time and practice you will be a pro in no time


----------

